
Weird That Thomas Edison Kind of Invented the Tattoo Gun, No? - bryanrasmussen
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/thomas-edison-tattoo_us_58614568e4b0d9a59458d04b
======
LordWinstanley
It's not a tattoo gun. It's a tattoo machine

